# What is up with my feather duster ? Dying?



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Not sure if my feather duster is dying or not. Started hanging out of his tube last night and now even more. He is responding to touch and sucking back in. But a little delayed some of then feather tips look a little curled. Everything else in the tank seems to be doing fine all other inverts, fish and coral look good and healthy. I'm going to do a couple of tests but any other ideas??


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm sorry, I haven't seen this problem before. 

Mine lost it's crown once though... I thought he was dead but I was too lazy to take him out. A few days later I saw him poking out again with a partially grown new crown, which eventually spread around his whole mouth and was bigger and better than before.

Do you feed any kind of phytoplankton, filter-feeder supplements, or anything like that?

How big and how old is your tank?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Part of my problem might be that it is new tank. Month and a half after initial cycle. I had a pod bloom not to long ago and I don't feed it any extra. Just pellet food and a powder coral food I mix with tank water. The feather duster has been in for a month one of the first additions. And it's a 75gal with a 30gal sump with built in fuge


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

i agree with 50seven... mine went to the sand and completely fell out of the shell. One day I realized the worm attached to a Lr, grew a complete new shell and now is bigger than before. What I can tell from the picture, look at the current, you have too much going that way. you can see how the fan is being pulled towards the direccion where is coming out of the shell. high current is a no no for the fans. try to move the rocks direction or the powerhead, the current should be indirect. gently flow is what they want. his probably trying to come out to go elsewhere where there is less current...


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Tried changing the current up so hopefully that works. Tried to move him but he's attached himself pretty good to the rock. I guess that's a good sign. Lol


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

wouldnt worry too much, but for the way the fan was blowing, i think it was too much current, they dont like it


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So I moved the power head and I can't seem to get it out of the current maybe I should pull him out of there and donate him to someone else's tank.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

In the picture in the first post, there's a small cave to the left. Can it go in there?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

50seven said:


> In the picture in the first post, there's a small cave to the left. Can it go in there?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I can try but It has attached itself the the rock it is on now. If I rip it off will it hurt the feather duster?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

dont pull it, you most likely kill it. why dont you rotate the rock that is on until you see the current is not hitting that much? I always rotate my rock for stuff that is attached. hope that helps.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Letigrama said:


> dont pull it, you most likely kill it. why dont you rotate the rock that is on until you see the current is not hitting that much? I always rotate my rock for stuff that is attached. hope that helps.


Rookie mistake of putting it on a big base rock. Lol. I tried putting a rock in the way of the current but with no success. Looks like the head is being beginning to detach itself now too. I think i might just have to wait it out and see what happens


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I've found that if removed carefully, the worm is usually fine. Cut it off slowly with a knife. If his tube gets damaged, he fixes it pretty good. It's just a protective coating made from secretions, and not a physical part of the worm.


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*?*



mmatt said:


> I can try but It has attached itself the the rock it is on now. If I rip it off will it hurt the feather duster?


 If you do decide to pull it make sure to use BOTH HANDS !


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Well he has shed his feathers and gone back into his tube. So I'm going to leave him alone and see what his next move is.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

ok, is too bad. i always rotate my rocks even if they are big, unless they are so wide you cannot move it because of the angle... well see that happens, obvioulsy didnt like it.


----------

